# the wolves biggest steal



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

The wolves have the oppertunuty to get what could be the biggest steals of all time or the biggest bust. The Celtics are likely not going to sign summer leuge team member Lenny Cooke, leaving him available for other teams like the wolves. Cooke claims he is better than LeBron. and entered the 01-02 draft but dint get drafted, he plays for some other leuge makes 420 dollars a week and averages 27 ppg and is the best player in the leuge he is a 6-6 swingman somthing the wolves will need as Lopez could end up being a bad backup. Cooke is heavily in debt from his agent and former financial firm he hired becuz he thought he was goin to the NBA, he couldnt go to a mahor college becuz of his grades so rather than go to technical college and work his way up he decided to go pro and has never found a team. The biggest problem w/ him is he has trouble understanding offenses and has an attitude, somthing KG could maybe fix. idk what do u all think?


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

I wouldn't mind him on the Wolves, but only for 1 year, and if he does good, resign him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The problem with that is if he plays really well during the one year, he may look at other offers for next season. I don't think he'd get much if any PT on the Wolves other than during practice and garbage time, however, so that probably isn't a big worry.


----------



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

Right now the wolves will probly fill their roster by signing wilks, trent, and penney they can either reserve the last spot for Kendall Gill, Loren Woods, or another player who i would like to see be Lenney Cookehe wouldnt play much sept when its a lopsided game but hey its a change from woods and we picked rickert w/ a "pitty" pick y not give Cooke a chance who knows he could be the next Kobe (minus the rape charges)


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Would it be for $500k?

I don't think he has a good attitude or plays team ball. And we should probably not give him a roster spot and just develop gym-rat, athletic Ebi.

Rickert and/or Iggy over Cooke: :whoknows:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

u know, every year there is this young gun that thinks he is better than the first high schooler taken in the draft. this year its lenny cooke and last year deangelo collins thought he was better than amare stodimire. they dont live up to the hype.............. EVER.


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

Lenny Cook should never be part of the wolves organization. He averages 27ppg in a sub-par developmental league. He should be able to carry his team if he's that good but his team isnt close to a championship. He's a guy who needs shots. And he couldnt gaurd Lebron.


----------



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

yer right cooke does have a bad attitude but that works in the NBA. Look at Isiah Rider, most of the Blazer team, Allen Iverson, who is a gretaplayer, but likes to shoot the ball. If the NBA were a place for people w/ great attitudes half the leuge would be kicked out.


----------



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

Cooke is a greta player as is DeAngelo Collins and both deserved to get drafted more then Gopher screwup Rick Rickert. Collins averaged 28 pts and 18 rbs a game for his hs and cooke was awsome too and both again deserved to be drafted whenever cooke has played for boston hes done awsome 14 pts, 13 rbs one game and 12 pts in 8 min. another game.


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

Lenny Cooke is a player that I have no sympathy for, and someone I would never even want to see at the end of the Wolves bench. He is cocky, arrogant, and over-hyped. He attempted to come in the league straight from high school, because a few people at a few basketball camps said that he was good. I got very cocky about the whole thing. In a ABCD game, when Lebron was guarding him, he tried to cross over Lebron in one spot for 10 seconds straight. That was just as bad as the Rookie-Sophmore game when ( I forgot who it was) bounced the ball off Carlos Boozers head, then went in for a layup. Well, to make a long story shorter, Cooke should stay where he belongs... in Europe.


----------



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

first fo all, yes Cooke is cocky, but the reason he went pro outta HS is cuz he wasnt smart enough to go to a major college. and he doesnt play in Europe he plays here for the NBDL and averages 27 ppg, and is the best player in the leuge, and that play u talked about w/ him crossin Lebron, he went between the legs at least 10 times and scored on him. and it wasnt a few people who said he was good, at every camp he went too he was either the best or 2nd best winning many camp MVP's and like he said no 1 ever heard of LeBron James untill he played against Lenney Cooke, Coojke deserves to be a wolve for than Rick "cant play basketball" Rickert


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>docj_18</b>!
> That was just as bad as the Rookie-Sophmore game when ( I forgot who it was) bounced the ball off Carlos Boozers head, then went in for a layup.


It was Jason Richardson and he shot a 3 over him and nailed it. Just telling you.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

*lenny cooke??? a steal???*

to this day, i haven't heard much about this guy. i do know we could give other players that deserve a shot as well to make the league. guys who weren't drafted from college such as hollis price, chris marcus, jason gardener, and people who have paid their dues and deserve just as much consideration as cooke. and to the people who focus on attitudes meaning you are going to be a good or bad player. it's all b.s. the one about j.r. rider being a good player, he was only good cuz he was basically the only talented guy we had on the roster at the time. once KG and googs came to town, that man was nothing. let cooke's game do the talk and we'll see if he deserves a shot.


----------

